# Какой тренажер купить



## Татьяна_М (11 Апр 2011)

У меня остеохондроз шейный, грудной . Сидячая работа. Есть большое желание купить какой-нибудь тренажер домой. В спортзал ходить ... ну некогда. Слышала, что беговая дорожка вредна с проблемным позвоночником.
Посоветуйте, что же предпочесть: велотренажер, бег. дорожку или может эллиптический тренажер, его еще "лыжи" называют ?
Спасибо.


----------



## Ольга . (11 Апр 2011)

Позвольте высказать свое, субъективное мнение о тренажерах.
Имея почти все возрастные заболевания позвоночника, тоже несколько лет назад озаботилась покупкой тренажера. Купила, позанималась несколько месяцев. Теперь на нём висят кофточки и юбочки, очень удобно.
ИМХО: никакой тренажер не будет за Вас заниматься, всё равно надо работать самому.
А упражнения с этого сайта и сайта Доктора Ступина можно делать абсолютно бесплатно, сэкономив и деньги на покупку тренажера, и свободное место в квартире. ИМХО!!!


----------



## Татьяна_М (11 Апр 2011)

zanuda написал(а):


> ИМХО: никакой тренажер не будет за Вас заниматься, всё равно надо работать самому.
> А упражнения с этого сайта и сайта Доктора Ступина можно делать абсолютно бесплатно, сэкономив и деньги на покупку тренажера, и свободное место в квартире. ИМХО!!!



 так я же САМА буду на нем бегать - ездить.
А можно ссылочку на эти упражнения?


----------



## Ольга . (11 Апр 2011)

Татьяна_М написал(а):


> так я же САМА буду на нем бегать - ездить.


Я тоже так думала и не верила мнениям и отзывам с форумов о тренажерах (а их перед покупкой я перелопатила предостаточно!)

Ссылку, к сожалению дать не могу, потому что выхожу сейчас с моб. телефона. Попробуйте поискать, это достаточно просто!


----------



## Татьяна_М (11 Апр 2011)

Нет, я буду заниматься, в хорошую погоду я на стадион бегать хожу. А вот зимой и осенью плохо. Так что...  главное чтобы он был. А вот какой лучше?


----------



## anni (22 Сен 2011)

А я бы Вам посоветовала вот этот сайтик почитать *********** Лично для себя много полезного нашла и дорогущих тренажеров не надо. Комплекс упражнений и понимание че как там у нас в позвоночнике устроенно )
Правильно Ольга сказала: никакой тренажер не будет за Вас заниматься, всё равно надо работать самому.
Кстати, у меня тоже такая "вешалка для кофточек" дома стоит ))

*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Андрей Головнин (23 Сен 2011)

Комплекс упражнений- это хорошо, но он не дает аэробной нагрузки. Я бы посоветовал эллипс т.к. при остеохондрозе бегом лучше не заниматься, чтобы лишний раз не нагружать позвоночник.
Согласен с тем, что большинство домашних тренажеров спустя какое-то время после покупки служат в качестве вешалки, но это уже вопрос, что называется, силы воли.
Кроме того, рекомендовал бы если у Вас сидячая работа заодно приобрести инверсионный тренажер- можно спину разгружать в конце рабочего дня


----------



## Нася (26 Сен 2011)

Я стала пропагандистом кроссверов.  Но у меня дома нет, и я согласна, лучше в зал!


----------



## Goldenhill (23 Окт 2011)

"Качели Яловицина" очень эффективный тренажер, если заниматся регулярно и без фанатизма 
Может служить и вешалкой, но моей жене помог справиться с межпозвонковой грыжей за три месяца занятий.


----------



## Russtaxi (12 Янв 2012)

Есть желание купить беговую дорожку, как этот вариант ?


----------



## zMarinaz (12 Янв 2012)

Russtaxi написал(а):


> есть желание купить беговую дорожку , как этот вариант ?


Может лучше орбитрек?


----------



## Russtaxi (12 Янв 2012)

есть дома с незапамятных времен тренажер - велосипед, но ответа о пользе или вреде не получил пока


----------



## gudkov (12 Янв 2012)

Russtaxi написал(а):


> есть желание купить беговую дорожку , как этот вариант ?



Лучше именно ходить, как вариант можно легонько бегать трусцой. Дорожка врядли полностью заменит полноценное движение.


----------



## zMarinaz (12 Янв 2012)

Где-то я уже писала  - орбитрек, если страшно на улицу выходить. Я сейчас тоже на улицу не хожу - слишком сыро, брр. Гуляю по квартире, то еще занятие, но все же лучше, чем быть "баклажаном" на кровати.


----------



## Russtaxi (12 Янв 2012)

а вот орбитрек - тренажер предлагают ? у кого-нибудь есть?


----------



## Russtaxi (12 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Где-то я уже писала  - орбитрек, если страшно на улицу выходить.


Орбитрек - вы им пользовались? если да, то наверное программа какая-то нужна или там уже заложены?


----------



## Анюточка (29 Мар 2012)

Добрый день, хочу у знать ваше мнение.--Хочу купить велотренажер так как работа сидячая а двигаться нужно больше.
Грыжу уже удалил боли и проблем особых нет. Вредно или полезно?


----------

